# Eighty yesterday Sat chance of flurries



## hanniedog (Apr 10, 2013)

Finished chisel plowing yesterday evening and got some much needed rain this afternoon. Talking low 40's on Sat with possible flurries. Guys who planted corn already maybe should have left it in the bag.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 10, 2013)

Wet-cold soil for a period of time sure can cause seed rot. I have had seedlings survive a frost better than seed trying to germinate in cold wet soil . I plant a cold tolerant treated corn variety that is fairly forgiving in wet soil. It is still a gamble but many times worth the risk. Good luck to you!


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 10, 2013)

Until it starts staying above 50 over night your are about wasting your time planting.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 10, 2013)

You fellers that plant large acreage certainly cannot afford that risk. I am of coarse talking smaller gardens where a re-plant is less devastating and a gamble many take in the short growing season we have up here. If we waited until night time temps stayed at 50+ , we would not be able to plant corn until mid-late June on any given year, some times later. In my 40+ years of gardening I have learned many ways to extend crop harvesting. Fresh vegetables made available in October and November up here fetch a premium price and are worth the gamble, IMHO. Thank you for all the hard work the professional farmer puts in to keep America fed. It is a service I hope will never be taken for granted and always be appreciated.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 11, 2013)

*I planted*

I planted my corn last weekend. It has been in the 50's and 60's at night here.

Today is storms and 60 for the high. Tonight and tomorrow night down to 42.

I planted seed and to mark where my corn started I planted some corn sprouts that have doubled in size this last week.

The only thing I think I will have to replant is the Okra.

I didn't know about the 65 soil temp rule.


----------



## tbone75 (May 23, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> You fellers that plant large acreage certainly cannot afford that risk. I am of coarse talking smaller gardens where a re-plant is less devastating and a gamble many take in the short growing season we have up here. If we waited until night time temps stayed at 50+ , we would not be able to plant corn until mid-late June on any given year, some times later. In my 40+ years of gardening I have learned many ways to extend crop harvesting. Fresh vegetables made available in October and November up here fetch a premium price and are worth the gamble, IMHO. Thank you for all the hard work the professional farmer puts in to keep America fed. It is a service I hope will never be taken for granted and always be appreciated.



Was wondering how you guys could get anything to grow up there ! LOL


----------

